# Just Spotted A Ufo!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I was just poking around Keystones Outback site, and noticed the photo on the home page appears to be a new model. The new graphics scheme is evident, but look a little closer... Is that a curb side slide in the back? The specs page lists several new models in the 30' foot range (which this looks to be), but no floor plans yet.

















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Very interesting, good eye Doug! Has anyone heard when Keystone might relase info/specs about any new models? I visited with my local dealer and he advised me that Keystone will be eliminating the mid length quad bunk model from their line. We have been looking at the 26kbrs. Has anyone else heard anything similar?

-Roman


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

That kinda looks like a walk-around queen side slide to me. Now that would be cool!

edit: Upon closer inspection I see steps in the back. Now I'd really like to see the floor plan!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Airboss said:


> That kinda looks like a walk-around queen side slide to me. Now that would be cool!
> 
> edit: Upon closer inspection I see steps in the back. Now I'd really like to see the floor plan!


I'm going to guess it's a rear living room slide a la some of the popular 5th wheel layouts.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't think it's a step. I think it's just the stabilizer jack. If you compare it to the front corner, kinda looks the same. I may be wrong... Just went to the site and couldn't find out what it is. Looks nice though. Glad to see the "Loft" got Best in Show.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think it is a ramp which would make this an addition to the Roo lineup.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think it is a ramp which would make this an addition to the Roo lineup.


I don't think so. If you look closely, there also appears to be a storage compartment door in the side of it. This has been used on the slides of previous Outbacks, and really would not work very well on a ramp. Also the base of the 'alleged' slide is pretty high up. Well above floor level.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I've been studying this for about 30 seconds and I think its that new drop down screened in hot tub everyone has been waiting for.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

DUDE!!!! SWEET!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Campforthenight said:


> I've been studying this for about 30 seconds and I think its that new drop down screened in hot tub everyone has been waiting for.


I'll go with that story!








also, don't forget about the built in cooler(the storage area looking space)

There are no latches for it to be a ramp anyway...

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok...not a ramp.

Some soft of bed extention?


----------



## goodnight (Dec 28, 2007)

For all of us Outbackers that would like to see the new edition...please go to Farber RV in Columbus Ohio and they have the new edition and pics to go with it. Quite impressive!!
I am very happy to have joined the Outbackers!!! We love our Outback in fact we are on our 2nd one!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here are the pictures....

The split doorway to the Queen bed is a nice touch!!!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

The Big Cheese said:


> For all of us Outbackers that would like to see the new edition...please go to Farber RV in Columbus Ohio and they have the new edition and pics to go with it. Quite impressive!!
> I am very happy to have joined the Outbackers!!! We love our Outback in fact we are on our 2nd one!!


Thanks. Just went to the Farber website. Looks like the slide is a couch with a fold down bunk overhead ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> For all of us Outbackers that would like to see the new edition...please go to Farber RV in Columbus Ohio and they have the new edition and pics to go with it. Quite impressive!!
> I am very happy to have joined the Outbackers!!! We love our Outback in fact we are on our 2nd one!!


Thanks. Just went to the Farber website. Looks like the slide is a couch.
[/quote]

Couch with a drop down bunk above it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Jim...

That couch looks like a nice place to sit and stare at the bathroom door









Glad to know I'm not missing out on anything


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Thanks for the pics Jim...
> 
> That couch looks like a nice place to sit and stare at the bathroom door
> 
> ...


Agree on the lack of wanting to sell mine and rush out to buy this model. What were they thinking?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the pics Jim...
> 
> That couch looks like a nice place to sit and stare at the bathroom door
> 
> ...


Agree on the lack of wanting to sell mine and rush out to buy this model. What were they thinking?
[/quote]
Well, I'm guessing from the visible layout of the cabinets, there is an entertainment center in the corner (probably more entertaining than the bathroom door). Might make for a nice little 'get away' area. Or a place to park the kids with the latest Sponge Bob video when mom and dad need a break.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

That is definitely the design. I think a little kid get away and let them watch the newest DVD to wind down before hitting the sack. We looked at SOB like this and we almost bought it. Too long for us though.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Although the "entertainment area" is sorta nice...
I think I'll keep my 27RSDS along with the BIG bathroom 
that is in it...








Although the foot rest is a nice touch in this model...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK, sorry...I'll retract my couch statement









I'll take one just for the full size tub


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well, I'm guessing from the visible layout of the cabinets, there is an entertainment center in the corner (probably more entertaining than the bathroom door). Might make for a nice little 'get away' area. Or a place to park the kids with the latest Sponge Bob video when mom and dad need a break.


That's what the "bunk house" is for....

Still think they rushed this design and didn't think it though. The curtain that divides the area should be a accordion type door vs a curtain if the idea was to make that area more of a retreat. (IMHO)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Thanks for the pics Jim...
> 
> That couch looks like a nice place to sit and stare at the bathroom door
> 
> ...


Good point. I prefer to sit and stare at the bathroom door from the other side.









I actually like the design. I saw a few SOB's at the latest show that had more of this separate room that's part lounge and part kids sleeping area.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Good looking rig. It's 33 feet towable. 
We have the full sized tub and it's nice. We have a friend who has that model, BHDS
in a Flagstaff and love it for the kids. 
The kitchen sink looks very different.

Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Several months ago, some may remember, I was talking to Keystone Rep's and they eluded to "new stuff" but couldn't/Wouldn't get into details.

Well here we go I guess huh!? From what they did say I think there is still a couple more to see.

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice layout....but still a tiny dinette (and I think that fabric could cause some serious indigestion







) Still love our Roo the best!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Nice layout....but still a tiny dinette (and I think that fabric could cause some serious indigestion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You do have a "suite" Dinette!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Nice layout....but still a tiny dinette (and I think that fabric could cause some serious indigestion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You do have a "suite" Dinette!!
[/quote]


----------

